# what tinc morph is this?



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

http://img31.photobucket.com/albums/v92 ... C01166.jpg


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

im guessin its a inferalanis tinc
correct me if im wrong


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Name. tinctorius.
'Alanis'.
Country : Suriname.
Locality & info: Surrounding near Tafelberg.

This species seems to occur in Surinam and was first introduced in the U.S.A around 1999 by Vanishing Jewels. Short after that they were also in Europe. Both morphs are called in Europe 'Alanis'. In the USA they use two names. Named after a daugther of the exporter in Surinam.

You can drool over all the tinc morphs at: http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinctorius/mguide.html


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks like an alanis to me too. Check this link to frognet:

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/beckyandcliff?page=2


----------



## Patrick Nabors (Feb 22, 2004)

*Alanis*

This is an alanis, as correctly referenced to the Tropical Experience website, but the frognet photo is of what is more correctly referred to as inferalanis. Inferalanis are brighter in colors, and larger. They are also considerably more common in this country. Alanis is a smaller, more muted color version of an inferalanis. Look at the Tropical experience website for a photo of each....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Might this be an Ollemarie morph of tinctorius?? very, very similar to Alanis morph... the markings look quite similar to that of the Ollemarie morph.. without seeing it close up.. it's hard to distinguish.. Peter


----------



## adiosamigo (Mar 6, 2004)

I was thinking it was an alanis, but the markings are very "creamy". I havent seen much written about ollemaries, but that looks to be it, from the pics I have seen. Thanks for all the input.
Adios amigos


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

*alanis or ollemarie*

its either a really faded alanis or an ollemarie


----------

